

Guilt when hiring employees - felixdennis

Hi all,<p>I have no one to talk to about this so I decided to post here.<p>Our company is doing quite well so we are hiring more entry level support staffs at around $15/h .<p>We have resumes flowing in. One thing that bothers me the most is when I see resumes of older applicants applying to entry level positions.<p>I feel really bad that they shouldn't have to work at entry level position especially if they are much older than me (24). On the other hand, I can't offer someone more than what they can deliver.<p>I feel less guilt when I offer a $15/job to a 22 year-old than to a 40 year-old.<p>Is there any way I change my mindset?<p>edit 1: this post is not meant to look down on people who don't make as much money. In fact, I only worked in minimum waged jobs before I started my company so everyone I'm paying now makes more than I've ever did when I worked for someone.
======
iamdave
One way I would recommend is to look at these candidates with an extra
variable to your consideration: value add. Entry-level support can often be a
good pipeline into development or operations for persons that satisfy more
than the laundry list of 'must haves'.

Example:

Candidate A: Older person with years of industry experience at higher levels,
outstanding list of accomplishments with a couple of former companies that
just announced major gains on the NYSD. He's been exposed to all aspects of
your business, some many atmospheres above support.

Candidate B: Younger candidate fresh from college, virtually no professional
industry experience, maybe two or three awarded assignments his/her senior
year, maybe they've listed a github profile on their resume and you see the
candidate has forked and contributed to lots of repositories.

Who do you hire? The veteran professional who has seen it all, or the younger
candidate you can groom in the organization and help the team grow
organically?

Think of the Indianapolis Colts; for the longevity of the franchise continuing
it's successful ways, the decision of going with reliable and familiar (Peyton
Manning), which came with rigidness and inflexibilities with a rost full of
aging players versus building a new team with individuals that can weather the
long haul and grow as members of the organization familiar with the quirks of
keeping the team moving forward (Andrew Luck).

I'm two years removed from active recruiting, but that's a broad overview of
the style I took.

~~~
felixdennis
Thanks Dave.

I have 2 more questions: 1\. A student who was offered a paid internship just
asked if there is any vacation. My first reaction was "WTF?". Is it even
appropriate to ask for vacation when you will only be working for 3 months?
2\. On my job postings, I usually ask the candidate to answer 3 questions when
they apply. However, more often than not, most candidates don't submit the
required answers. Should I automatically discard those resumes?

~~~
iamdave
1 Internship

I wouldn't say it's explicitly inappropriate, just a very unusual and curious
question. Given this is a paid internship, I would look into your local job
regulations and determine how to proceed. My first reaction was an arched
eyebrow, but if it's known by the candidate that they will only be working for
three months (i.e. you put it in the job ad), then it's possible they're
asking because of some upcoming event they've been planning. Find out what
their motivation is.

2\. Unless you spot something on the resume that sticks out, stays in your
mind and demands you call the person in, yes. You obviously are deriving some
sort of value and introspection into your candidates by asking them these
questions; it also shows basic reading comprehension and ability to follow
directions.

------
antonwinter
I get a lot of resumes, a large number of them are just not suitable, I think
of them as being close to spam. You should think of them like that to.

there is a fair chance the 40 year olds are applying for roles that don't suit
them, especially if you are clear in your job ads that it is for a
junior/graduate. Sometimes it is because they have just moved to the country
or are changing careers and are looking for a way into the workforce.

Even if you give the unsuitable people a chance, you will probably find that
they really want to get paid more and will leave you for a pay rise as soon as
possible ( perhaps within a few months ), leaving you in a bad situation where
you have to then rehire.

You will only be doing yourself and your business a dis-service.

This applies at any payrate

------
felixdennis
Thanks all. 2 more questions:

1\. A student who was offered a paid internship just asked if there is any
vacation.

My first reaction was "WTF?". Is it even appropriate to ask for vacation when
you will only be working for 3 months?

2\. On my job postings, I usually ask the candidate to answer 3 questions when
they apply. However, more often than not, most candidates don't submit the
required answers. Should I automatically discard those resumes?

------
s3curityx
Entry level is entry level in my mind. If someone did a pivot in his career at
the age of 40 (was a teacher/mother/whatever before) they should get special
care, but not special salary. Remember that a "senior software engineer"
position isn't for seniors, it is just for those with a few years experience
in the field. Age (and gender.. and nationality, religion, etc) shouldn't
matter.

------
a3n
Pay them more, and help them develop into more than what they are.

